# Calais to Bergerac - en route stopover suggestions?



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

We hope to visit family in Bergerac at the beginning of August (assuming all is well with our house sale/purchase).

We certainly do not want to do the trip in one day, like the rest of our family, so are looking for a couple of good stopover places on the the route down. 

Obviously we won't be able to arrive anywhere early in the day, so ideally they'd be places likely to have spaces (yes, I know August is busy!).

I just saw an aire mentioned on another post at Sully sur Loire, which looked great, so wondered if any folks out there had any other suggestions.

Ta,

Lesley


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would suggest that if you have not already, then buy All the Aires France from Vicarious books and then you will be spoilt for choice.
Or follow any river or canal and you will come across Aires just by chance. Some of the best we have found this way.

Check out this link, my post 1096364 (bottom of page 1)
It might help

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-110850-campsitestopover-suggestions-please.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used to stop overnight at the Futurescope car park near Poitiers some years ago. But it might be chargable now.

Ray.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There is an Aire at the side of the road running parallel to the river in Bergerac between the two bridges. It's OK for a night but there aren't many spaces. It is more of a laybye with water and dumping facilities. Takeaway pizza 100 yds down the road. I've stayed there twice but not for a couple of years.

Futurescope (Potiers) suggested by Ray is good but chargeable. If you arrive after a certain time (around 4pm) and leave before I think 8am the charge is around 4 euros (I think) payable by machine which lifts a barrier. Stayed there about 2 years ago. Water and dumping facilities are available free I think.

There is also a very nice nearby campsite run by a Brit in the ACSI book called Camping du Futur. I stayed there earlier this month and will certainly use it again.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

gelathae said:


> There is an Aire at the side of the road running parallel to the river in Bergerac between the two bridges. It's OK for a night but there aren't many spaces. It is more of a laybye with water and dumping facilities. Takeaway pizza 100 yds down the road. I've stayed there twice but not for a couple of years.


It closed last year and has been moved away from the river, that site has NO facilities now and the parking spaces are not large enough to allow MH to park and be used.....

Our house is 30 minutes South of Bergerac so we pass that former aire frequently, we stayed there once and the view was superb, but there was a large congregation of the "great unwashed" having a bonfire and partying on the grass beside the river which did make several MH operators concerned and therefore they left.

The alternative is to use the MHF campiste database and check there for recommended sites;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=showfrancemap

or there is a book available called "France Passion" which identifies vineyards where you can stay overnight - we have used several foc and have found them superb (admittedly we bought a few bottles of red....) but they are often free or virtually so, and with superb facilities - including free EHU, hot showers, washing faciltites and so on.....

http://www.france-passion.com/gb_formule.php

strongly recommended........

Dave


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

When we came back from Bergerac heading to Calais, we stopped at Saumur and the Fort Mahon Plage before Calais. Both were Aires and are in the all the Aires books. Hope this helps. 
Lel


----------

